# Apollo CheapaCampa RV Rental



## GaryK (Jul 18, 2015)

Hello has anybody had any problems with Apollo or Cheapacampa RV rentals? The company charged me $560.00 for a rock chip smaller than a dime. It could have been fixed for $60.00. They will even charge you for glazing of the windshield. They also add other charges such as administration fees. Count on the extra fees. Gary


----------



## C Nash (Jul 19, 2015)

GaryK If you read all the small prints on rentals you would probably never rentone.   Do a through inspection before you rent one and take pictures of any dents, scratches or window chips.  Also ask about if there is damage do you have the option of getting estimats.  I doubt it could be fixed for 60 if painting was involved.  Sorry you had to pay this anount   Welcome to the forum


----------

